# Bids



## TBA (Mar 12, 2015)

What is the price for interior painting?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Three fifty. Don't pay a penny more or you will be overpaying.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry, but because of all the variables of location, overhead, market, experience, value, etc etc, we here on PT don't give answers to pricing questions such as you asked.

There are however many good posts that may give you the ability to learn how to price jobs .

I know the search engine is wretched, but I am confident you can find some help if you exert some energy and patience searching.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TBA said:


> What is the price for interior painting?


Whatcha paintin?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Whatcha paintin?


interiors


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> interiors


Oh. Then the standard rate would apply.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Depends on the moon phase, and gas prices, mainly.


----------



## TBA (Mar 12, 2015)

Painting 4 floors of hallways 3 colors popcorn ceiling 100 ft long both ways 23 doors


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

TBA said:


> Painting 4 floors of hallways 3 colors popcorn ceiling 100 ft long both ways 23 doors


4 floors x 100 (2) = 800^3 + 23 (y=mx+b) z*q-r (.10%)*(c+3) +/- paint.

Based on this standard paint estimating formula you should charge 1,873.00


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TBA said:


> Painting 4 floors of hallways 3 colors popcorn ceiling 100 ft long both ways 23 doors


Alright, I'll be serious now. I just have one question...

*How long will it take you? *

Because the only thing we really have to sell is our *TIME*. You can do square foot pricing, unit pricing and just about any other method of pricing you can think of. But it's all based on how long it takes to complete a particular task. You really have to know how long it will take before we even start to discuss labor, overhead and profit.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TBA said:


> What is the price for interior painting?


please read this before you do anything else:

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/pricing-estimating-success-2779/


----------

